# Information on a BC Rich Acoustic



## G-newb

Hi there. I'm really hoping someone can help me. I'm looking to buy a new acoustic for my boyfriend. A friend of my mom's is willing to sell his 1979 BC Rich BW300 at a loss because he needs cash right now. Apparently, it's in mint condition and still has the case. He is the original owner and he also paid $300. when he bought it for an electric pick up. He's selling for $1000. Is it worth that much? Is it a good quality guitar? Any info would be a great help. Thank you.


----------



## Ship of fools

Well BC rich is more known for their Electric guitars so I can't tell you much about this model ( sorry couldn't find one anywhere ). Not sure from your post here did he pay $300.00 for it when he bought it or is he trying to sell it to you for a $1000.00 to you, your post is somewhat confusing.
As to what I remember about their acoustic line was well lets just say I would rather buy one of their electrics over their acoustics anyday of the week, you could try going to a few shops like Rufus guitar shop on Alma St. in Vancouver and look around there first and ask a lot of questions as to what you think he might like ( your boyfriend ) or you can provide some more info as to what you might be looking for and we'll gladly give you some more suggestions as to what he might like based on your infomation.Ship.....................Rufus has a pretty solid reputation around town as being fair and decently priced


----------



## G-newb

He bought the guitar for $700 in 1979. The pickup was $300. He says it's worth way more than $1000.00 now.


----------



## bagpipe

I'd pass - I wasn't able to find any info on that particular guitar. You could get a really nice used acoustic for that kind of money. Even if you wanted to go new you could get a really nice Canadian made guitar - any of the Godin "family" of guitars: Seagull, Art & Lutherie, Simon & Patrick etc. You should be able to find both new and used examples of both in B.C.

Seagull Guitars Intro
A&L Guitars
S&P Guitars


----------



## Ship of fools

If he did pay ( which I doubt $700.00 in 1979 and put in a $300 Pick-up ) well I am afraid to say me thinks he is trying to rip you off, no BC Rich acoustic is worth that kinf of money, I had ecently owned a Framus from 1969 and though it was worth a frotune to ( not really ) but I wouldn't have told someone who might be unfamliar with the guiotar that it ws worth more then what I did sell it for ( around $400.00 ) but to be honest I would completely pass on that it doesn't sound like its a very kosher deal to me ( and I can say I have owned far to many guitars in my life ).
So to answer your question no its not even a decent deal, just because its older doesn't make it valuable it would only be worth at best $125- $250.00 ( the later models from 96-97 were a little better made and have a better value to and as I keep mentioning they were not the greatest acoustics made, so please ask around more or tell us what your boyfriend likes and we'll find you the very best place to look for either a new acoustic or something used, we have lots of great shop all ove rthe lower mainland.Ship


----------



## Guest

I set up a friend's BC Rich 12 string. Plays nice,
but, not worth that much IMO.

Here's one for sale in T.O.


----------



## Rugburn

The acoustics made by BC Rich in the 70's are well regarded nowadays and can fetch top $$ if they're in very good condition. These were made in the USA by Mexican luthiers hired by BC Rich founder Bernie Rico. They are made of excellent quality woods, and can play as well as top name acoustics. Unfortunately it's very difficult to find much info about these guitars on the web. This link suggests that the company is re-introducing their hand crafted acoustic line

B.C. Rich Handmade Acoustic Guitar

Shawn.


----------



## Ship of fools

Rugburn not sure were that idea came from but here are some reviews on the BW1000 a slightly better built guitar then the BW300 B.C. Rich BW1000 Acoustic: Harmony Central User Reviews and its not that I give any creedence to harmony review, but I don't see a lot of these guitars ever coming up with anything of a $ value, a couple of hundred at best. I haven't found anybody that holds them in high regard or considers them even slightly collectable and the couple that I had tried were of very poor quality a 3 1/2 out of 10 at best and only because they held tuned for a while. but hey thats just my opinion and not to be confused with any experts opinions.Ship


----------



## Rugburn

Ship of fools said:


> Rugburn not sure were that idea came from but here are some reviews on the BW1000 a slightly better built guitar then the BW300 B.C. Rich BW1000 Acoustic: Harmony Central User Reviews and its not that I give any creedence to harmony review, but I don't see a lot of these guitars ever coming up with anything of a $ value, a couple of hundred at best. I haven't found anybody that holds them in high regard or considers them even slightly collectable and the couple that I had tried were of very poor quality a 3 1/2 out of 10 at best and only because they held tuned for a while. but hey thats just my opinion and not to be confused with any experts opinions.Ship


Well, like I said it's very hard to find any info on the web. If you can get to a bookstore or know someone who has a vintage price guide (little blue book), last year's has my BR-40, if in mint condition, at $1,500-$2,000. Unfortunately, BC Rich reissued a bunch of acoustics in the late 80's and 90's that were made in Korea. These are not the same thing at all. The guitars described in the link I provided are more in line with my experience. The old ones are very easy to distinguish from the later acoustics. Mine has a nice solid spruce top and mahogany back and sides. The Mother of Pearl inlay on the headstock is larger than anything I've seen on later models. Here's a pic

Google Image Result for http://bcrich.net/title4.gif

B.C Rich Unplugged Acoustic B30-C Guitar | GEAR-VAULT - Rock your AX off!

Neal's Vintage-EARLY 70'S BC RICH-ACOUSTIC

There simply were too few of them made to really be much of a factor in the vintage market, when compared to Martin, Gibson, or Taylor. However, if you come across a real BC Rich acoustic from the 70's, they play really well and are a steal compared to the aformentioned top brands of the same era.

Shawn.


----------



## Ship of fools

BR40 is a nice guitar but you have to remember most of the guitars that they produced only has laminate tops or solid top with lam bodies ( not that theres anything wrong with that ) I will include a small list from the Japanese lines which I think were the best made from that time era. http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/B.C.RICH/B.C.RICH_usa_80s_0008.jpg I guess it really depends doesn't it as to whats hot and whats not.ship
The one listed I believe is one of the Mexican made models not sure that the top is s solid wood series, also that goggle search doesn't go anywhere and the gear vault lists only the newer models.


----------



## Mike MacLeod

My band-mate and old friend, Whopper Bob, had a BC Rich that he bought in the early mid70s and it was amazing. He went shopping for D-28s and played them all in Calgary, Vancouver and Edmonton, but settled on 'Rich, even though it was more expensive. A great guitar. It had the most beautifully figured Braz. Rosewood. One of the best sounding Dreads I've heard. Sadly, it was lost/stolen in one of the first Calton Cases, while in the custody of Air Canada back in the 80s. Bob had Michael Heiden make him a couple of guitars after this. He lucked out, again! Rotten Bastich!


----------



## Maicoman

Actually a BC acoustic (if made in the mod 70's) should be worth 1200 to 1300 easily. You should have taken the offer to buy that guitar. Most of the replies here are confusing the real BC rich guitars with later inferior incarnations...very similar to what happened to their electrics. If you have the chance to buy of the the Bernardo Rico Los Angeles made acoustics ...go for it. You can't but anything at 2500.00 now that has the woods or the craftsmanship....just sayin.


----------

